# Big Band Music.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

If you love Big Band, post your choices!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmmmm, are you into the music or the girls?!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Both! MisterMills is da man!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mish said:


> Hmmmm, are you into the music or the girls?!


I loves 'em both! They turns my cranks.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Both! MisterMills is da man!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I love the Christiana Augularia's original video for that song. I'm on my phone so i can't post it right now, but, mmmmm, sexy!!!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Jennifer Nettles' voice sends shivers up my...whatever.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Only In America Will This Ever Happen.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> Only In America Will This Ever Happen.


I like this, it's fun and makes people happy. I can only dance a type of merengue, learned in Cuba few years back.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

TG said:


> I like this, it's fun and makes people happy. I can only dance a type of merengue, learned in Cuba few years back.


You know how to merengue?! Your presence is required in columbus OH now.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Flash mobs are pretty fun.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Glen Miller, American Patrol.






Xavier Cugart, Perfidia.






Vaughn Munro, Ghost Riders in the sky.






My deceased brother restored classic cars for a living.

He had acquired Vaughn's 1950 Cadillac to restore, to this day have no idea where it is or some others he had.

He stored them in rented garages to which we have no clue.

One we did find was in his lawyers garage who was also his friend.

It was a 1956 Ford four door Sunliner, It was like new, other brother took it to NC with him along with a 1970 Continental.

I kept the 1955 Thunderbird.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> You know how to merengue?! Your presence is required in columbus OH now.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


haa
That's the only thing I know, unfortunately


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


>


*Moonshinedave,*
I am going to go ahead and post it. *Thanks bud.*


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Tommy Dorsey, Marie 1937.






Here is one I think everybody has heard, Moonlight Serenade.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Fantastic thread!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

TG said:


> Fantastic thread!


Thanks! 
And I love music, all sorts of different style too.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

TG said:


>


Frank nailed that one, I liked it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is one of my favorite singers, Julie London, with the lyrics to the Xavier Cugat clip above.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You can't go wrong with the Glenn Miller orchestra!! A bright part of WWII!! 
I got to see the current Glenn Miller orchestra play over the summer and it gave me goosebumps!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mish said:


>


I love the last part of this: a lover's quarrel expressed by dance. Excellent work!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Someone say Big Band music? There was only one.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Mama said Guy Lombardo made the sweetest music this side of Heaven.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Another Fred and Ginger, one of my favorites, The way you look tonight.






The Continental






The Piccolino






I have watched these movies since 1951, never get tired of them.

My fathers parents owned a ballroom in Worcester Mass.

I was there when most of the big bands came through and played for 2 or 3 weeks.

I did that from??? to 1957, they owned the club before prohibition.

Got to eat a lot of steamed clams, pies and other good stuff in the clubs kitchen.

I made the french fries and steamed the clams when I was a little older, 11 or 12.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I had an old pal who could sing that song just like old Walter Himself.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@Robie Love this one


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Tony Bennet is still incredible. I had front row seats a couple of years ago at the Warner Theater in Washington DC


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Growing up in the 50's, this was the music that was played in our house.
As I got older I gravitated to rock-n-roll in the 50's and 60's, hard rock (aka Acid Rock) in the 70's, and blues from the 70's on.
Today, Big Band and Swing beginning in the mid 30's thru the beginning of Be Bop is my favorite. In fact, there are only 3 reasons I subscribe to SiriusXm radio - The 40's Junction, 60's On 6, and Classic Vinyl.
I've got Big Band on CD, cassette tape, vinyl, and even original 78's.

Woody Herman, Jack Teagarten, Count Basie, Artie Shaw, Glen Gray, Tommie and Jimmie Dorsey, Fletcher Henderson, Gene Krupa, Glenn Miller, Bennie Goodman, and so, so many others, are stars in my world.

Here are just two. One Hot, one Cool. Enjoy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Of course, to enjoy all the nuances of, and harmonies between, the various instruments when listening on a computer quality headphones are a must.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RPD, YOU are a dinosaur! just like me!!!!

The music I liked followed an almost identical path to yours.

I started listening to the big bands in the mid 40's, watched them live at the club, then on the tube in 1951. 

The R&R started about 1955 for me along with classical.

As I sit here with headphones on.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> RPD, YOU are a dinosaur! just like me!!!!
> 
> The music I liked followed an almost identical path to yours.
> 
> ...


The young pups have no idea of the origins of "cool". :vs_cool:

R&R for me started with Bill Hayley and His Comets. And Carl Perkins. :vs_rocking_banana:

One of the highlights of my musical memories was my parents taking me as a young teenager to see Louis Armstrong play with a small combo at the Pier 66 Restaurant in Fort Lauderdale in the early 60's.:vs_love:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry about Corner Pocket not showing. I previewed these, and they will play.:vs_peace:

Here is the song many enthusiasts consider the best Big Band recording of all time. Artie Shaw doing Stardust.






And one that I love so much I'm going to request it be played at my funeral - Charlie Barnett playing Cherokee


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just listened to them both, remember them well.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


>


In Atlanta if you get on the website there is a college station called WREK look it up, there is a show on during the week called the DeSoto hour where it's all 50's band stuff and they do have the shows all archived so you can listen to them all. The guy has a collection that is astounding he's got stuff that nobody else has copies of anymore. They did a show on him at channel 3 I think


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I love this thread. I am a big fan of swing and big band, along with jazz and of course rock. My Dad still has the big band and jazz music when i visit his apartment. I will have jazz on the stereo in the study on Sunday mornings in the study. When Hollywood had real talent, and stars where stars. Love it.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


>


A REAL Classic!

The Brits who also love the "BIG BANDS" put on a pretty cool flash mob too!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Leon said:


> In Atlanta if you get on the website there is a college station called WREK look it up, there is a show on during the week called the DeSoto hour where it's all 50's band stuff and they do have the shows all archived so you can listen to them all. The guy has a collection that is astounding he's got stuff that nobody else has copies of anymore. They did a show on him at channel 3 I think


Uncanny timing, I was going to do a '50's thread next.I think that I will go ahead and do the thread and look up the DeSoto Hour too.:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mish said:


>


Whoever said that White People Can't Dance? Those two danced thier shoes off.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A Watchman said:


>


I became fan of theirs in 1975 or so, when I was in the Army.:tango_face_smile: That is one of my favorite songs from them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The number one song of 1945, when Victory In Europe had been achieved, and it looked like the Pacific would end soon.
This number was copied by many bands, but here I present the original.

Harry James and Kitty Kallen :tango_face_smile:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RPD, the second I read the name the lyrics flowed right into my conscious mind. 

I guess all those songs are burned in forever, everyone great.

I have 30's, 40's and 50's CD's I play in Cherokee when not listening to Rush Limberger.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Artie Shaw is one of my favorites, and was as popular as Glenn Miller and Bennie Goodman at that time. 
He was as good as Bennie on the clarinet, but had a different style.
This clip is from 1938.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone post this one?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Like some other big bands of the day, who had smaller combos within the band, such as the Bennie Goodman Sextet, Artie Shaw had his Gramercy Five.
Here is "Summit Ridge Drive", cut in 1941.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Gee, didn't I mention the Pacific?
Neal Hefti and "Coral Reef"
(Man I love youtube)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is another, I saw them at the club live probably around 1948-9.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One more and then I gotta hit the rack.
But first, climb into the Wayback Machine and set the dial for 1932 and the beginnings of hot jazz. Still smokin' after all these years. :vs_love:

Duke Ellington and Ivie Anderson, "It Don't Mean A Thing (If It Ain't Got That Swing)" :vs_cool:


----------

